# Please could someone translate this phrase into French



## Roverdave (Jul 19, 2013)

Just booked the ferry for our first trip to France, yay! I wear a dog tag that is engraved 'asthmatic - do not give aspirin'. I want to get the French engraved on the flip side, but I don't speak French and don't want a misunderstanding. Pls could someone give me a translation so I can get it engraved. If I had a heart attack and were given aspirin I would go into a major asthmatic attack and Probably turn up my toes!

Thanks
Roverdave


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

I could try Dave, but to be honest I would ask a native French speaker. Little phrases can sometimes be idiomatic in a way which means nothing to us, and everything to the French person reading it.

If it could be life or death as you say, don't rely on the well meaning, but probably amateur attempts of the members on here.

Dave


P.S. If I were you, I would contact either the French Embassy or their Tourist Office.

P.P.S. Or ask Penquin to pop into his local doctor or pharmacy, and ask how they would expect to see the wording.


----------



## prof20 (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi Roverdave.

Google it on an English - French translator site and you get '' asthme - ne donnez pas d'aspirine' .

Hope this helps,

Roger


----------



## forthpilot (Jul 7, 2012)

Hi Dave,

'Asthmatique- je suis allergique à l'aspirine'

Regards Stewart.


----------



## Roverdave (Jul 19, 2013)

Merci bouquet Dave, Roger and Stewart. I think I'm gonna need a bigger dog tag :lol: 

Dave


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

> Merci bouquet Dave, Roger and Stewart. I think I'm gonna need a bigger dog tag :lol:
> 
> Dave


Think yourself lucky that you don't need it in German - the tag would need to be dinner plate size! :wink:

Colin


----------



## forthpilot (Jul 7, 2012)

Hi Dave,

You could miss out the 'je suis' and it has the same meaning.

Stewart.


----------



## Roverdave (Jul 19, 2013)

I will eventually have to get a full set in various languages - will make an interesting necklace  

Dave


----------



## daffodil (Aug 7, 2014)

Roverdave said:


> I will eventually have to get a full set in various languages - will make an interesting necklace
> 
> Dave


Better to get a tattoo say on the inside of the wrist, that way nobody would miss it, could be a life saver

same with blood type as well

Just a thought :wink:


----------



## Roverdave (Jul 19, 2013)

Now that' s an idea.

Cheers
Dave


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I do believe that certain military are using tattoos rather than dog tags to include blood groups etc.

cabby


----------

